# Ap7 toll charges



## davidmac (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi can anyone tell me the toll charges on the ap7 from Valencia to Perpignan,class2? Is the 340 that runs alongside a viable alternative? Regards david


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's been a while since I went that way but the main road alongside is improving all the time. Especially between Valencia and Tarragona, lots of dual carriageway. We always use it..
It may be worth jumping on just past Tarragona and paying a bit around Barcelona and then back to the main road..
Cant help with prices...


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure how much the tolls are, as I never use toll roads, but the Carratera Nacional is a much more interesting route and the city bypasses are free. 

Pete 8)


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*AP7 Toll charges*

http://about-spain.net/travel/map.htm


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

From Valencia follow the A7 but come off it and and follow the CV10 past the new Airport that is not used.

You come out back on the N340. Follow the N340 up to Vinaros .

Go back on to the AP7 up to the Childrens Hospital 8 euros.

Go back onto the A7 which runs beside the AP7 up to Tarragona then go back on to the AP7 up to the boarder, 
Around 30 euros.

It is free around Barcelona. I would stay on it until you get into France and exit at the 1st exit. Frence tolls are very high.

Andy


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Went Almeria to Calais in April without paying a toll . It was a bit congested going through the border into France but very interesting .


----------



## davidmac (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi thanks for all your input. Looks expensive so off the toll roads it will be. We are near haves javea at the moment and start heading for home on saturday. On Ondara to Valencia is €8.90 and one hour on the motorway so will do that and then take to the minor roads.i will post on the road conditions when we arrive home in a couple of weeks time. Regards David


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but why spend loads of money on a motorhome and be a tight arse ?.If you have time to spare use N roads, If want to get there quick use tolls roads just do it . Its relatively cheap in Spain anyway. In France most of the Autoroutes are wonderful well maintained roads that should shame the UK Gov but of course never will.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Why not cut up across country to Zaragosa and the though the Somport tunnel into France.

Andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

From Javea inkey s post above is a no brainier free dual carriage way all the way. If not and you go via Barca use the N roads just as quick safer and cheaper😑


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

BrianJP said:


> Sorry but why spend loads of money on a motorhome and be a tight arse ?.If you have time to spare use N roads, If want to get there quick use tolls roads just do it . Its relatively cheap in Spain anyway. In France most of the Autoroutes are wonderful well maintained roads that should shame the UK Gov but of course never will.


Agreed. It always amazes me how people can spend tens of K's on a van then take fright over a few quid for toll roads or campsites, probably about 0.001% of total costs, and then happily spend hundreds, if not thousands, on accessories, of which some are never used.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Opposite tack to above post. I can't see the point of using toll roads after all you are visiting the country. We want to see/ stop in the towns/ villages not see mile upon mile of boring Tarmac. But if you are in a hurry then they are worth the cost. Or it may work out cheaper to fly and use hotels. 
Flights dirt cheap to alicante and they are almost giving away hotel rooms in Benidorm.


----------



## davidmac (Jan 15, 2012)

BrianJP said:


> Sorry but why spend loads of money on a motorhome and be a tight arse ?.If you have time to spare use N roads, If want to get there quick use tolls roads just do it . Its relatively cheap in Spain anyway. In France most of the Autoroutes are wonderful well maintained roads that should shame the UK Gov but of course never will.


I take umbrige at being called a"tight arse".My Motörhead is ten years old so I did not spend loads of money on it.Perhaps you think that people who shop at Lidil and Tesco instead of Harrods or Fortnum and Masons are being tight.I know the area around Javea quite well, from here to Benidorm is 35 min on the motorway, up to 80 min on the 332.The post was to try to find out wether the roads were the same going the other way.I have found out that Ondura to Barca is about €25 and about the same again onto the French border
Regards David


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with being economical. 
If I am short of time, then that may be a different matter.
I loath the Barcelona by-pass, totally illogical but true.
Using TomTom we travelled north last year off the to toll road and nearer the coast. The road continued through Barcelona with a couple of traffic lights then ascended some hilly countryside on the far side of the city. We later rejoined the motorway to avoid the Costa Brava traffic.
As someone said earlier on this thread, the road from Valencia to Zaragoza and on to Irun, is free and very attractive. However the 'free' road from there to Bordeaux is now a toll road in addition to no overtaking for several hours,

Alan


----------



## martin14 (May 23, 2013)

I was in the area a couple of weeks ago.

Valencia to the Childrens Hospital on the N road is fine,
million girls working the road now.

From the Hospital, its worth to take the toll to Barcelona,
maybe 10 Euros.
After Barcelona, the toll is the easiest road, about 15 euros.
The coast road is much longer and a pain to take.

From the border, if you stay on the toll road to Perpignan,
would be another 10 euros or so.
The coast road is much straighter though.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

rosalan said:


> I see nothing wrong with being economical.
> If I am short of time, then that may be a different matter.
> I loath the Barcelona by-pass, totally illogical but true.
> Using TomTom we travelled north last year off the to toll road and nearer the coast. The road continued through Barcelona with a couple of traffic lights then ascended some hilly countryside on the far side of the city. We later rejoined the motorway to avoid the Costa Brava traffic.
> ...


A63 cost is only 5.60 Euros (2x2.60) for class 2. Not bad really . You can't blame the French they have had to put up with thousands of Trucks pounding down that road for free and have now had to widen and straighten the road at huge cost.
I think that's a sign of how things are going to be in the future. Spain next ? There has already been some talk of this within their government.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spanish tolls aren't high. I always use the toll roads if I am in a hurry to avoid the N340, but if you aren't familiar with the towns along the coast then the N340 is worth the trip.

So if time is important to you use the toll road and if not either the N340 or the other suggested route which is also a nice trip, Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Via Michelin will tell you how much the tolls are and you can plan a route to avoid toll roads and/or motorways or to take a sightseeing route and get a comparison of the costs of different routes also the travel time.Via Michelin


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*ap7*

Hi we always use the N340 after we come of the A75 in france, as soon as we can we get onto the N340, lots of trucks use it but been upgraded every time we go on it for last 6 years,
Lots of nice places to stop at when en route to Salou, leave UK 14th June to head there for 8 weeks !


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: ap7*



metblue said:


> Hi we always use the N340 after we come of the A75 in france, as soon as we can we get onto the N340, lots of trucks use it but been upgraded every time we go on it for last 6 years,
> Lots of nice places to stop at when en route to Salou, leave UK 14th June to head there for 8 weeks !


Hi,

We used to visit Salou annually prior to getting a Motorhome. We loved the place.

What is it like there in the Van, are there many sites to choose from or better still are there any wild camping spots? (are the Sites expensive?)

(in-fact, it was whilst in Salou that we decided to buy a Motorhome, after speaking to a German Family that had parked theirs up in the street parallel to the beach road in La Pineda. It was the very end of season (September) so I'm, interested if you can still get away with doing this in the peak season).

CHEERS


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

why not try the route via the Cerdanya/Caerdagne through Puigcerda/Bourg Madame out of Spain and into France and then cut across to Perpignan that way, takes you close to Andorra, or even the A64 Arriegois, depends on what route you are going north and what channel port you arre using


----------

